# Husqvarna 353 chainsaw questions



## joed (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm leaning towards purchasing a Husqvarna 353 chainsaw. I can get it for $560 (Canadian) with an 18" bar. My questions are as follows:

1. Is this considered a pro saw? My dealer says only Husqvarnas with XP after the model number are considered pro saws.

2. The 353 has the E-tech engine? Is this a good engine?

3. How does the 353 compare to the Stihl MS260. I'm looking at that too. It's $599 and comes with a carrying case, hat, extra chain and DVD.

I'm not a full-time user. I only use the saw occasionally to trim tree branches and cut down small trees that some of my lawn clients ask me to do.

Thank you, in advance, for the responses and help.


----------



## Former Saw Builder (Nov 4, 2008)

Welcome to the site... Between the 2 saws you mentioned I would take the Stihl. for a lot of reasons.


----------



## HiOctane (Nov 4, 2008)

Many pro loggers used them at least around here because of the price.And she gives good peformance for his engine size.Its not really a pro saw,because she she doesnt have close ports cyl like ,let say a 346.She gives less"snap'" throttle response than the 346,but still good.Dont be afraid to buy it,you ll be satisfied considering the light work you will do with,got an excellent engine.Roughly same performance as MS 260.


----------



## Jonny Quest (Nov 4, 2008)

*353*



joed said:


> I'm leaning towards purchasing a Husqvarna 353 chainsaw. I can get it for $560 (Canadian) with an 18" bar. My questions are as follows:
> 
> 1. Is this considered a pro saw? My dealer says only Husqvarnas with XP after the model number are considered pro saws.
> 
> ...



Well, I like my little 353. In fact, of my smaller saws, I use the 353 the most. The 353 is fairly close to its sister the 346XP (the 353 has a little less power). It is my understanding the the E-tech is not the engine, but the catalytic converter muffler. I changed my cat muffler for a non-cat unit (from Bailey's). Then I tweaked the high speed jet on the carb. That really opened the saw up and it runs strong.

The 353 has features that many "pro" saws have - magnesium crankcase, quick disconnects to access the spark plug & filter, good power-to-weight ratio. (as for your question - the XP is the "pro" designation)

As for Husqvarna vs. Stihl...that question will conitnue be debated here ad nausea. For my part, I like all orange, vs. white & orange. As such, go with the Husky 353.

JQ


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 5, 2008)

Jonny Quest said:


> Well, I like my little 353. In fact, of my smaller saws, I use the 353 the most. The 353 is fairly close to its sister the 346XP (the 353 has a little less power). It is my understanding the the E-tech is not the engine, but the catalytic converter muffler. I changed my cat muffler for a non-cat unit (from Bailey's). Then I tweaked the high speed jet on the carb. That really opened the saw up and it runs strong.
> 
> The 353 has features that many "pro" saws have - magnesium crankcase, quick disconnects to access the spark plug & filter, good power-to-weight ratio. (as for your question - the XP is the "pro" designation)
> 
> ...



Yes! :agree2: 

The MS260 will perform about like the 353, at a tad less weight - but about everything else favours the Husky.





Joed, have you considered the Dolmar 5100S - I believe the pricing in Canada is quite good..........


----------



## joed (Nov 5, 2008)

> joed, have you considered the Dolmar 5100S - I believe the pricing in Canada is quite good..........



Thanks for the advice...keep it coming. Seems like there's a 50/50 split between the MS260 and 353. This makes the my choice even more difficult.

I've not considered the Dolmar brand or any other brand because, basically, where I'm at (Toronto, Ontario, Canada), all the dealers seem to carry only Sithl, Husqvarna or Echo chainsaws. There are very few Shindaiwa and Red Max brands. The other brands like Jonsered, etc. aren't even available.


----------



## CharlieG (Nov 5, 2008)

I like my husky 372  . My Stihl dealer was a tool. If you have a good dealer stick with them, what ever the brand.


----------



## huskyboy1978 (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi there,

I purchased a 353 E-tech about a year ago now for occasional use as well as about 8 cords of wood/year.

My Observations:

a) I love the feel of this saw as it is easy to use for hours on end. I wonder sometimes however if I should have sent a little bigger 359 or 357XP but the pricing at the time was alot more for both these saws. Up to about 12" hardwood is the limit for this saw unless you have some time on your hands.

b) Very reliable so far and super easy starting.

c) I ditched the 95VP chain early and now use 21LP and 21BP chain (I also switched from the stock 15" 0.50 bar to a 16" 0.58 bar). I found the 95VP to lose it's edge fast and overall very slow contrary to what some others say about it.

d) The E-Tech 353 has a catalytic converter which you should change out for a regular muffler asap. The saw runs super hot and bogs fairly easy with the catalytic converter.

e) I think for small stuff and limbing this saw is perfect.

I must say the 372 is looking awfully tempting for the bigger firewood......


----------



## joed (Nov 6, 2008)

Thank you for the responses. 

I'm still undecided between the 353 and MS260. They both seem like great saws. Price was, it's equal:
Husky 353: $560
Stihl MS260: $599
Husky 359: $599


How does the 359 compare to the either the 353 or MS260?


----------



## peter399 (Nov 6, 2008)

I find the 353 to be an excellent saw. When I then got the NE 346XP that was a killer. Anyway, when I removed the limiter caps on the saws, that really woke the 353 up. I found it to be set too lean on the L-jet. Throttle response is now excellent. It's a much more modern saw than the MS260. I would go 15-16" bar instead of 18 though. Ask your dealer to change it.


----------



## IchWarriorMkII (Nov 6, 2008)

Want one thats been ported?

 

I don't know how shipping across the border would work...

I liked the heck out of the 353, but my needs outgrew its capability.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 6, 2008)

peter399 said:


> I find the 353 to be an excellent saw. When I then got the NE 346XP that was a killer. Anyway, when I removed the limiter caps on the saws, that really woke the 353 up. I found it to be set too lean on the L-jet. Throttle response is now excellent. It's a much more modern saw than the MS260. I would go 15-16" bar instead of 18 though. Ask your dealer to change it.




I probably will never use the 353 again after getting the 5100S and NE346xp - but it still is a good saw.

Mine is officially declared a loaner saw by now.........


----------



## excess650 (Nov 6, 2008)

For the extra $39 the MS260 seems like a better deal in that it includes the case and extra chain.

I have the 026 which is the 260 with screw-on caps, and the 353(non E-tech). Both are excellent, with similar power and weight.

You'll need to mod the muffler, or replace it on the 353 for longevity of the engine, so for the quoted prices, the MS260 is the better deal.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 6, 2008)

excess650 said:


> For the extra $39 the MS260 seems like a better deal in that it includes the case and extra chain.
> 
> I have the 026 which is the 260 with screw-on caps, and the 353(non E-tech). Both are excellent, with similar power and weight.
> 
> You'll need to mod the muffler, or replace it on the 353 for longevity of the engine, so for the quoted prices, the MS260 is the better deal.



Except for all the bugs in the antiquated design of the 260....


----------



## joed (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice guys. I went and looked at both saws today. They both felt great and both looked great. The dealer was steering my towards the MS260. He feels it's a better saw but I'm still leaning towards the 353. I have one last question:

Is it absolutely necessary to change the muffler on the 353 to ensure long engine life? The saw will not be used for full-time use, only for occasional work. This E-tech engine is the one thing holding me back from going with the Husky. Seems like the MS260 has the better engine


----------



## Jonny Quest (Nov 8, 2008)

joed said:


> Thanks for all the advice guys. I went and looked at both saws today. They both felt great and both looked great. The dealer was steering my towards the MS260. He feels it's a better saw but I'm still leaning towards the 353. I have one last question:
> 
> Is it absolutely necessary to change the muffler on the 353 to ensure long engine life? The saw will not be used for full-time use, only for occasional work. This E-tech engine is the one thing holding me back from going with the Husky. Seems like the MS260 has the better engine



This is not a matter of "engine life". This is a matter of making the saw run a lot better. I took the cat muffler off and it made a big difference. You don't have to do this. You can run the saw stock for a while and see how you like it.

HQ


----------

